# Flattening Cork



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Hey everyone,
How should I flatten cork bark so that it fits close against the back of the tank? Thanks.


Jordan


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I usually soak the cork in hot water, then I take a scrap piece of plywood and screw the cork to it, sinking a screw wherever I want the piece flattened down. When the cork is dry again, and I'm ready to put it in the tank, I take the cork off of the plywood
It also works well to cut the cork into pieces, and then rearrange them when you glue them onto you're background.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Ok, if I use foam (but don't flatten) should I foam behind the cork? Thanks.

Jordan


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Yes. Otherwise, there is a chance the frogs and definitely FFs could get back behind the cork.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Foam, then press the cork into it? Also, any idea on the silicone?


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Personally, I glued the cork on first and then the foam.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

dmartin72 said:


> Personally, I glued the cork on first and then the foam.


Me too...most people use silicone, I tried it once and didn't like the fact that when silicone gets any dust on it, it becomes worthless. So I use Elmer's Pro-Bond polyeurethane adhesive...the great stuff is polyeurethane also, so they work real well together, and the probond expands a little as it cures, which helps it bond to porous surfaces.
So far my tanks built like this have been up for over six months, and show absolutely no signs of deterioration.


----------



## TimsViv (Feb 16, 2004)

I used an electric planner to flatten out the back of the cork to get a good seal with the silicone.

Tim

Rear View of Cork Bark









Front View of Cork Bark


----------

